# Game 33: Knicks @ Heat (12/28 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 28, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be another good game. Both teams are coming off very good wins.

Heat have come out very lethargic in their last 3 home games. Gotta come out with in this one with the energy that they played with in LA.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Not really concerned for this is the type of game that we are supposed to win.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Not really concerned for this is the type of game that we are supposed to win.


Hopefully not the attitude the team has 

The Knicks are coming off a really big win and they're probably looking to get back at us for our last game vs them. I could easily see us dropping this one if we're not playing at our best. These aren't the Knicks of old, can't write them off as easily anymore. They could take the 4th seed in the east.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Not really concerned for this is the type of game that we are supposed to win.


Which is exactly why we'll probably lose, especially after our big win. :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We have to fin all the games that we are supposed to win. 

Let's just put it that way


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why do Eric & Tony have championship rings?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Why do Eric & Tony have championship rings?


Everyone who works for the team gets a ring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with the tip in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, they always wear the rings.

nice pass by Lebron to Z who gets fouled


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Call me crazy but I actually like the way our championship ring looks and I hate all of those big ugly rings. I didn't even buy a class ring for my undergrad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with 8 in the quarter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade misses another dunk...He has missed more dunks so far this season than in his entire career.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Geez! They're doubling Bosh like crazy. Put Eddie House or James Jones in and dare them to double.

Wade2BigZ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z turning back the clock here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again Z. Holy **** :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Z is going David Robinson out there.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Big Z!!!! Or is that Bill Walton!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Wade!

sweet pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with 12 and 8. Almost a double double already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade

Sweet looking play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj coast to coast


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333

ON FIRE


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, this team looks like a machine!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z killing it.

We're on fire.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Big zzzzzzzzzz. It's like we have the big 4


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Coach Spo has them rolling!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Roll HEAT Roll.. or should I say Burn HEAT Burn.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're currently out rebounding them 14-2.

I'll take it. Now score more points.

:flay:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Howard hittin' Rothstein for the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Juwan


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Howard with the put back!

Holy ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron draws the charge. Learn that Heat culture, Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was that the first charge LeBron has taken as a Heat? Nevermind...Eric just said 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mariooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fantastic first quarter, offensively and defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-18 after 1

Best 1st quarter in a loooong time. Especially at home.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big leads early are always tough to hold. Hope we keep focus because the Knicks can put points up in a hurry.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Best first quarter since the first game at Utah in my opinion.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron draws the charge. Learn that Heat culture, Lebron


HEAT CULTURE!!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z was just 1 rebound away from a 1st quarter double double.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are a run away freight train. I'm all in on this years Miami Heat. Can't wait til they burn the haters and naysayers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is way off tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad start here 2 the second.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

SCORE POINTS

:flay:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh has been getting it a lot more in the post than usual. They also doubled him almost every time in the first.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Spo needs to start working Mike Miller into the rotation properly. He's only going to get better by playing, he's too important to the long term of our team to sit right now. This is a good game to get him going, he should get open looks - which he needs to knock down for his confidence.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It looks like another one of those nights where Wade will struggle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

9-0 run by the knicks, unacceptable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones with an airball on the corner 3...... what?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JJ way off on the 3. nice putback by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow that was some showtime by Chalmers lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Bosh. Hope that gets him going


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a move by Dhalsim!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice and1 for Bosh.

James Jones hasn't had a good game in weeks. It's time to start giving MM his minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the block leads to Wade on the dunk


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

finally Dalshim with the and1.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario shoulda given that up to Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a move by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> finally Dalshim with the and1.


LOL, you really want Dhalsim to happen but I just don't see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Warden locking up Amare


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL! Jor-El wrecks Stoudemire.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amare is Joel's biatch :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I missed it. What is Dalshim?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> LOL, you really want Dhalsim to happen but I just don't see it.


Lmao, I even spelled it wrong. in all seriousness though, he deserves something better than CB1.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The Warden locking up Amare


Speaking of nicknames people really want to happen :laugh:

Le Batard is supposed to start a Warden chant tonight, right?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I missed it. What is Dalshim?


From the original street fighter games, he was the guy that would whoop your ass with his long extending arms.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Speaking of nicknames people really want to happen :laugh:
> 
> Le Batard is supposed to start a Warden chant tonight, right?


When Amare is at the line, he wanted the crowd to chant "Warden, Warden, Warden..." but in a creepy, low way :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I swear Amare is saying "esclamation point" instead of "exclamation point" in that commercial.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I also have no idea why they'd call Amare Warden. Guess I missed something too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jason Jackson with the groundbreaking discovery that we don't let our best free throw shooter take the technicals. Basically, it's a retarded reward system and everyone knows it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> I also have no idea why they'd call Amare Warden. Guess I missed something too.


Le Batard wants to nickname Joel "The Warden" because he put Amare and Dirk in prison. He has asked Mike Miller and Bosh to help him spread the word.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the horrible turnover, then makes up for it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Le Batard wants to nickname Joel "The Warden" because he put Amare and Dirk in prison. He has asked Mike Miller and Bosh to help him spread the word.


lol I see. Not bad, I suppose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has become a terrific rebounder this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Felton picks up his 3rd foul


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dhalsim drops another duece!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at this lineup?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol at like 2 knicks fans chanting air ball at Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

More Big Z? He had 12 and 9 in the first quarter mang. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're in a lull again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Joel says NO NO NO NO NO! to Amare!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, Amare must have taken a lot of crap from friends after what Joel did to him last game. Did he just get his 2nd technical?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense has turned to poo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Warden Warden


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are gonna have to cut it out with the Cleveland lineup at the end of quarters. It's like a stress free 3-4 minutes for the opposing defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're up 17 with Lebron and Bosh having a pretty quiet 1st half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jorel is Amares kryptonite


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now you're missing free throws? GTFO James Jones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ij JJ is airballing threes and missing free throws, where is Mike Miller?

Horrible shot Wade. Ugh wtf are we doing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can we really not find Miller some minutes? Put him in JJ's spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Lebron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lockdown defense. Riley has to be loving this.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-33- said:


> Lockdown defense. Riley has to be loving this.


Yeah, get Riles some tissue paper.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was really selfish there. Chalmers was WIIIIIDE open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-40 Miami at the half

Bad end to the 2nd quarter. Still up 13 though.

Wade, Lebron and Bosh are all just coasting right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Wade was really selfish there. Chalmers was WIIIIIDE open.


Yeah really wtf was that


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Best NY/MIA rivalry, that's not even a question, it's Jets/Dolphins.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sucks having large leads. Instead of continuing what was working in the 1st qt, they start playing like it's an And1 commercial.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Best NY/MIA rivalry, that's not even a question, it's Jets/Dolphins.


No doubt


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't like the poll question. I know I'm nitpicking here, but damn, call it NY vs Miami, not NY vs S Florida. And why are the panthers even included? They're an irrelevant franchise based in Ft Lauderdale. End rant.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That chick is reaaal hot :laugh:

Fiz wants to hit that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z picks up where he last left off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Dwyane...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't stand when Wade plays like this. I remember when Skinny Wade would only average around 15 shots a game. He would try to help his team and never ballhog. He wasn't as good but ballhogging was never his problem.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat gotta wake the hell up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is playing stupid and the Knicks have figured it out when it comes to defensive rotations. Guys are right up on Heat player's chests as they catch it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad 3 by Wade...

nice play by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No more threes please Dwyane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was that dance Amare? The Shake Weight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Finally finally makes a shot

now a beautiful layup by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How do you blow a 22 point lead that fast?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont mind the midrange J if its open like that one Dwyane.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is holding this together right now on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is on a roll


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice charge taken by Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a BOSH!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank god for Dhalsim huh guys? :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Thank god for Dhalsim huh guys? :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That ****'s just Boshome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade

sweet pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dhalsim has woken up. Lebron hasnt really been there yet.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they said earlier Bosh has the highest +/- in the entire NBA


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Leave that man alone Joel! This is just not right.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I believe it.

Can we have a Mike Miller sighting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone photoshop Bosh's head on this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOEL!!!! THAT'S MY MUTHA****A!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithi n Adam just jizzed


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ is officially in his first slump of the year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Arroyo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol:!!!!

Did you just hear Tony talk about that one Knicks player out of the "Soviet Union"?

Someone needs to teach him the politics of the past 20 years.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj Gtfo Mm In Plz


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Does Arroyo know Lebron is out there?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh he almost made that ****


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Almost the patented four point play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Warden is locking Amare down again.

JJ almost gets his 1st 4pt play of the season


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF?! Mario makes the DUMBEST fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Say it every game, but Mario commits the dumbest fouls and turnovers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-65 Miami after 3

Bosh carried us in the 3rd.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anyway, I'm gonna call Crime Stoppers and report Joel for what he's doing to Amare.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

At least it's never boring with Chalmers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Lebron wakes up a bit in the 4th, we need his offense.

Defensively, another solid game. Offensively - we look a bit off.

Ill say it again, can we get Mike Miller a run other than in junk time?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What is Allan Houston doing at our game. GTFO.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Someone photoshop Bosh's head on this


I'd try but my shoop skills are lacking.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Am i the only one who gets frustrated when Juwan is on the floor?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cleveland lineup in, I hope Lebron can hit his jumpers cuz that's all we gonna get


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> What is Allan Houston doing at our game. GTFO.


Meh, he's nobody. I'd love to buy him a drink for financially crippling that team for a decade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat in another lull right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Am i the only one who gets frustrated when Juwan is on the floor?


He gives us nothing...

What a layup by Lebron


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOEL FTmfingW!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, Douglas had no idea who he was driving into


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Warden at it again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ gets a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad switch with Lebron and Wade Spo. Lebron had just hit 2/3 to start the quarter. Wade's been off on his J.

Sigh, 4pt play...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo-Wade-Bron-Boshinator-JOEL MF'ing ANTHONY right now, Spo!!!!!

:flay:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ugh James Jones fails.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He gives us nothing...
> 
> What a layup by Lebron


Exactly. He hesitates to shoot. Not a great defender. Slow. Average rebounder.

Times like that is when I really miss Udonis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus Mario, what kind of boxout was that?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We need to put this game to bed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Think Wade is shooting too much tonight. 10-23 is not great efficiency, way too many threes from him too.

Lebron has been passive. Bosh has been Bosh, so he's OK.

Role players other than Z and Joel havent stepped forward either.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I dont like losing to Knicks, better not fudge this up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pullup J by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is just gonna have to take it right at Chandler once. He's right up in his grill and Bosh needs to make him pay.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron to Mario


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Geez Mario, use the backboard. I swear that was the one time out of ten that he makes that shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These buzzer beaters have got to stop. GTFO Chandler...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Knock someone on their damn ass and put this game away. Now.

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Much better shot Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a post up by LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder how long Amare can last playing 40 minutes a night? He has come out at all in this half. He already has questionable knees to begin with.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has taken some awful shots tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good shot by Wade there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is not good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bad T


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe this a three point game. Just terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade have taken turns trying to shoot us in and out of this game tonight..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

no, no, no, no, YES!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible. Official anticipated the foul and looks like a jackass. These guys are so incompetent.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just an incredibly bad foul call. Amazing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't believe they called that. That's incredible. Retarded officiating.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody else wish they could knock Spike Lee out cold? I get the urge every time I see him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm so pissed


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its starting to look like a Utah game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane...noooo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF is DWADE doing tonight? Good god.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ing Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron and Wade have taken turns trying to shoot us in and out of this game tonight..


Yeah....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I refuse to give Wade POTG. I'll withdraw my vote if I have to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** Mario! Why are you so ****ing stupid?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Rio, so stupid


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel would have blocked Felton. You're so stupid Mario.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> WTF is DWADE doing tonight? Good god.


just bad shot selection. Lebron bails him out by attacking the rim and scoring.

chalmers with another stupid foul. the guy is not a smart basketball player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just why? We need the clock to keep running, if Joel fouls he fouls but dont pull that crap.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade tonight has as many shots as Bosh and Lebron combined...and he's not even making most of them...not sure what he's doing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gotta give POTG to Wade even though he made some questionable decisions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has 38, but honestly - I think he's played pretty average tonight.

Watch Shaoxia crack the ****s if Wade isnt POTG :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I refuse to give Wade POTG. I'll withdraw my vote if I have to.


Yup, but there's just no one else tonight. Lebron is 2 assists away from a triple double but was pretty quiet.

And Bosh was huge in the 3rd, but hasnt scored or grabbed a rebound since.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade has a very forced 38 points tonight, not a fan of the offense tonight at all


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Wade tonight has as many shots as Bosh and Lebron combined...and he's not even making most of them...not sure what he's doing.


this season for the most part he hasnt been as efficient like most of his career. i think some of that has to do with the "incentive offense" Spoo has implemented. Wade has a green light to do whatever he wants as opposed to a more controlled offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Wade tonight has as many shots as Bosh and Lebron combined...and he's not even making most of them...not sure what he's doing.


In his defense those other guys are ghosting out of this game and forcing him to shoot.

I'm just wondering if Bosh's efficiency makes up for his timid play or overshadows Wade's terrible shot selection.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Air Ball Air Ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40 for Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh hasn't really been timid, the spacing has just been bad. He's had barely any room to operate when he got the ball, assuming he actually got the ball in an attacking position.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah boy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-98

Ugly final 3 quarters. They built up the big lead then coasted throughout.

Wade was POTG by default.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I <3 Defense


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade POTG but he doesn't deserve it. Nobody managed to take it from him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

40 for Wade, so I guess he gets the POTG vote. But still - I dont think that was one of his better games at all. Terrible shot selection and he was a bit of a blackhole.

Bosh drifted out of the game, but had a huge 3rd. Lebron was in playmaker mode - he was OK without dominating the way that we all know he can.

Big Z probably deserved more time, but couldn't match up with Amare when we needed stops. 14/10 in 14 minutes though is insane productivity.

Arroyo and Mario were pretty awful. JJ was terrible. Howard IS terrible. Joel was solid but didnt dominate Amare like he did in MSG.

We really need to break Mike Miller into this rotation. I dont care if he takes his lumps. Im not putting up with a JJ circa 2 years ago situation with this guy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree Wade kinda dogged his way into POTG, but he gets it nonetheless. Now Where's my Dhalsim-Bosh shoop?!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Wade POTG but he doesn't deserve it. Nobody managed to take it from him.


You mean the basketball?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Wade has 38, but honestly - I think he's played pretty average tonight.
> 
> Watch Shaoxia crack the ****s if Wade isnt POTG :laugh:


:laugh: I have to disappoint you. I'm actually reluctant to give Wade POTG, I thought he played very selfish ball today, totally unlike him. After the first quarter I was ready to give it to Z, but after the whole game... I really don't know. I guess Wade gets it by default just because no one else did anything special.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Props for being objective man


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade POTG...You worked for that one...that was grinding out 40 points.

No one else was that remarkable. I thought Bosh played great tonight when he got the ball, the Knicks had no one who could stop him. But Bosh didn't get the ball in the fourth really. Joel did a good job on Amare but not POTG. Lebron had a quiet but good overall game, but not POTG.

Kind of a very meh game in the end.

Big Z was great in the first quarter.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade County said:


> Props for being objective man


I always am. :wink:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thing with Wade is he doesn't need to play like that to get 40 on this team. He could have got 40 on half the shots if he had played more in the rhythm of the offense. Oh well.

Anyone notice that James Jones lost his shooting touch the moment Mike Miller got healthy? Sounds like he's hearing footsteps. Good thing Mike isn't ready yet, and he does other things on the floor.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd of givin it to old Dhalsim if he did anything in the 4th. But unfortunately he only had a nice streak in the 3rd and not a complete game. It's Wade. Don't act so disappointed guys. I agree Wade dogged it tonight, but it's still DWYANE WADE after all, and we did get the W which is all that matters in the end.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heated said:


> I'd of givin it to old Dhalsim if he did anything in the 4th. But unfortunately he only had a nice streak in the 3rd and not a complete game. It's Wade. Don't act so disappointed guys. I agree Wade dogged it tonight, but it's still DWYANE WADE after all, and we did get the W which is all that matters in the end.


15 wins in 16 games, I need something to nitpick!


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the team tried to win it with as little work as possible with tomorrow's game in mind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh im not dissapointed. Any win is a win as far as im concerned. But Wade wasn't great tonight, despite the stat line.

Bosh needed more opportunities, being matched up with Wilson Chandler. He was good when he got the ball, 18/10/4 on 50% shooting is something i'd take from Chris every night out.

The spot duty minutes to Juwan need to stop. I'd rather have Joel out there, atleast his contribution is quantifiable by his defensive impact. Juwan just literally gives us nothing. I'd even rather Big Pitt out there to see what he can do.

Mike Miller has got to start getting some burn. He's healthy enough to play, and we have a hefty investment in him. He really could take us to another level, but I understand the hesitation because we've been really really good this month. Our only loss was by 2pts to a pretty bloody good Mavericks team that is 11-1 on the road. This month so far has been something to really be proud of.

It wasn't as easy a win as it should've been, but a win is a win. Onto Houston tomorrow, which should actually be quite tough.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Kobe 8-27 against the Spurs, Lolz.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

December numbers (15 games):

*Lebron James*









25.5 points
8.0 rebounds
6.6 assists
1.1 steals
36.7 minutes

136/267 fg = .509%
29/61 3fg = .475%
82/110 ft = .745%

Crazy efficiency. How about the threes? Hitting at an exceptionally high rate this month. 

*Dwyane Wade*









26.6 points
6.9 rebounds
4.4 assists
1.6 steals
1.0 blocks
36.6 minutes

134/254 fg = .528%
16/40 3fg = .400%
89/123 ft = .724

Typical kind of DWade numbers, and far and away his best month so far this season. His play has basically been a direct reason we've become a better team, as he's shooting at a very high efficiency and playing smarter ball. 

*Chris Bosh*









19.1 points
9.3 rebounds
2.1 assists

118/227 fg = .520%
1/5 3fg = .200%
50/67 ft = .746%

Chris has been ultra consistent. He's rebounding much better than he has in the other months, and aims to push up to near 10 per game by seasons end. 

Nice to see all the Big 3 shooting above 50% this month. Obviously it is a huge reason why we've been so successful, and I hope it continues.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Kobe 8-27 against the Spurs, Lolz.


It's because the Lakers don't care, guys! lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crazy how close Lebron and Wade's numbers are. Still can't believe they are on the same team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's funny how some of the Laker fans that were giving us crap have suddenly died down.

Coincidental.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Crazy how close Lebron and Wade's numbers are. Still can't believe they are on the same team.


Yeah it is crazy. Still trips me out occasionally.

So much for LBJ and Wade not being able to play together...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

December's been a good month! 

Another steady win. No-one did anything special, but we managed to beat a team who we're supposed to beat. Bring on the Rockets!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope that we will see Bosh finish 20/10 on +52FG% although he should be avg around 55FG% when you have Wade and Bron on your team but whatever.

Has it even been done that a team have 3 players in +20ppg at higher than 50FG%?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I hope that we will see Bosh finish 20/10 on +52FG% *although he should be avg around 55FG% when you have Wade and Bron on your team but whatever.*
> 
> Has it even been done that a team have 3 players in +20ppg at higher than 50FG%?


Tough to do when damn near 3/4 of your shots are jumpers just outside the elbow..


----------

